# Songs that should never be played at (?)



## LeeC (Jul 6, 2018)

I’ll begin. A song that shouldn’t be played at a wedding is Jackson.
https://youtu.be/nzhzCF77GDo


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 8, 2018)

Another song that should not be played at a wedding:
‘Put Another Log on the Fire’ (ha ha)


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 8, 2018)

_The Birdie Song_ should not be played und any circumstances...


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 8, 2018)

It's not advisable to play this one at a wake or a funeral:

[video=youtube;QgVPnWmUqd4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgVPnWmUqd4[/video]​


----------



## shedpog329 (Jul 8, 2018)

Should not be played whenever, wherever...


[video=youtube;weRHyjj34ZE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weRHyjj34ZE&amp;list=RDZyhrYis509A&amp;index=32[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Jul 8, 2018)

Jk... I really like this song


----------



## shedpog329 (Jul 8, 2018)

Should not be played if you care

[video=youtube;Alh6iIvVN9o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Alh6iIvVN9o&amp;list=RDEw6x6sHiFaw&amp;index=26[/video]


----------



## Aschendale (Jul 8, 2018)

_Tears in Heaven_ by Eric Clapton should never be played at a baby shower. 

Seriously.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 8, 2018)

Never, ever at a wedding...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mue05fazqsI


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 8, 2018)

Never, ever when cutting the wedding cake.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6a_KFJ5Ksc

_or ever, as a matter of fact..._


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 8, 2018)

Never, ever when throwing the bouquet...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmhrjYOVbJ4

_It will not make her Day.._


----------



## LeeC (Jul 9, 2018)

shedpog329 said:


> Should not be played if you care
> 
> [video=youtube;Alh6iIvVN9o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Alh6iIvVN9o&amp;list=RDEw6x6sHiFaw&amp;index=26[/video]


Ugg, no wonder some people voted the way they did. I guess I'm too old for that sort of thing.


----------



## LeeC (Jul 9, 2018)

SilverMoon said:


> Never, ever when cutting the wedding cake.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6a_KFJ5Ksc
> 
> _or ever, as a matter of fact..._



Thanks, snippets of that run through my mind occasionally, and I can never remember what song they're from.


----------



## shedpog329 (Jul 9, 2018)

If your depressing AF

[video=youtube;ZbZSe6N_BXs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbZSe6N_BXs[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Jul 9, 2018)

If you don't want it that way

[video=youtube;4fndeDfaWCg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fndeDfaWCg[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Jul 9, 2018)

If you talk too much

[video=youtube;TR3Vdo5etCQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR3Vdo5etCQ&amp;list=RDQM2vw9YUKPkr0&amp;index=6[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Jul 9, 2018)

If you like the Spice Girls better

[video=youtube;NHozn0YXAeE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHozn0YXAeE&amp;index=11&amp;list=RDQM2vw9YUKPkr0[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Jul 9, 2018)

If your a party pooper

[video=youtube;6Zbi0XmGtMw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zbi0XmGtMw[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Jul 9, 2018)

If you don't believe

[video=youtube;GIQn8pab8Vc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIQn8pab8Vc&amp;list=PLrbsIj7db4PLu4ojmlGtx91F  AygLTLs06&amp;index=34[/video]


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 9, 2018)

shedpog329 said:


> If you don't believe.



Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## shedpog329 (Jul 9, 2018)

Aquarius said:


> Thank you for sharing this with us.



lol


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 9, 2018)

To be avoided in gay company, but greatly appreciated by Lesbians.

[video=youtube;Q1YipLB-rQQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1YipLB-rQQ[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 11, 2018)

Not recommended for a gathering of 'Slimmer's World'.

[video=youtube;lv-MEy-6B0A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv-MEy-6B0A[/video]​


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 13, 2018)

Not a good idea at church

‘Satisfaction’
Rolling Stones


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 14, 2018)

Should not be played where there is flooding:

[video=youtube;huyo4xzV09M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huyo4xzV09M [/video]​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 15, 2018)

No to be played to people in prison:
​ [video=youtube;SyKMO_BvDnc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyKMO_BvDnc[/video]​


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 16, 2018)

Never, ever to be played to linear thinkers. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kLUaFeWiHA


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 16, 2018)

_double double _post


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 17, 2018)

Not for those who hate gardening:

[video=youtube;1hBWBVVFA4c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hBWBVVFA4c[/video]
​


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 17, 2018)

While visiting the chimpanzee exhibit 
never play ‘The Look of Love’


----------



## The Carcosan Herald (Jul 18, 2018)

https://youtu.be/rY0WxgSXdEE
Not a good idea to play that at a funeral, it must be said!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 18, 2018)

This should probably not be sung at a bridal shower,
’Good Hearted Woman’... by Waylon Jennings and Willie 
Nelson....not a good idea.


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 19, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> This should probably not be sung at a bridal shower, ’Good Hearted Woman’... by Waylon Jennings and Willie Nelson....not a good idea.



Why not?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2018)

Aquarius said:


> Why not?


title's an oxymoron, right? Look it all them failed marriages they had...

my vote goes to stairway to heaven. Chroist, if I nevah hear that song again... Please! Nevuh!


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 19, 2018)

Apologies, dear Friends. The title deceived me. I should have listened to the song first. 
Well, for anyone else who is unfamiliar with it, here it is:

[video=youtube;sNHg_dUSeMs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNHg_dUSeMs[/video]
​


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 23, 2018)

I can't believe you all forgot this one...

[video=youtube_share;7kVgb5aPhDQ]https://youtu.be/7kVgb5aPhDQ[/video]


----------



## Miss_Spitz (Jul 24, 2018)

You should never play Another One Bites the Dust at a funeral


----------

